# Back Packing



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I am considering using a hammock system this year in lieu of a tent when I back pack into my hunting area. For those of you who have gone this route, what advise / lessons learned / words of wisdom can you shed on this subject? Seems it would be really mobile as well as light.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll try anything once and a hammock sucks.

I recommend a fly. Big Agnes has some good ones.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Those tent hammocks work great......if you sleep in them on the ground.------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When you are up in a hammock and it gets cold it is like a refrigerator on it. That is unless you have a lot of insulation under your bag. They wouldn't be bad for summer fishing trips but I don't know about using one during hunting seasons.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Wyo... elaborate on your comment.

We went on an outing last month with scouts and one of the leaders had a tent hammock. He speaks highly of it. I have been watching u-tube and gathering info. My experience would be during the Archery hunt in August. I know that you need to have an insulator on the bottom or the air flow will/can make you cold. It would be like sleeping on an air mattress on top of the snow.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My dad and brother each use hammocks. They have a clarks jungle hammock and an "exo"?? Cant remember for sure the second one. Anyways, they both sleep very well and warm. They are using big agnes bags with the insulated pads. 

I use a Big Agnes Fly creek 2 tent. Works for me. I may try the hammock this year to cut down my pack size.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

stalker, you're thinking of ENO, as in eagle's nest outfitters. if you go that route, just don't pay full price, they're always on clearance somewhere. to be honest, when we went to the field in the marines, I slept in mine instead of on the ground. and actually even had one in afghaniland. it works dang good. even in the cold, I'd get in my sleeping bag and bivvy sack and then fall over into it. its a 10 out of 10 as compared to the ground and I've even woke up with frost on my sleeping bag/hammock. with the right sleeping bag and water proofing bag, it can still be really warm, especially if talking august/September. and light weight. also buy the "doublenest" as In the one rated for 2 people. im 6'1" and 220 lbs. its way better than the single nest.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yep, thats the one! My brother slept/endured through a big Wyoming snow storm a couple years ago. It dumped over a foot on him. He was bored but luckily a book kept him busy and he stayed quite warm.


----------



## goshengrunter (May 18, 2015)

I did a trip (not hunting) in the West Virgnia mountains with a hammock tent. It was probably the worst sleep ive ever had. The first night is nice but you start to miss support. 

Also, if it gets windy its like sleeping on the deck of a boat on the ocean for the first time... buddy of mine got pretty bad motion sickness. 

The thing was cold, unstable, uncomfortable, and just a bad overall choice. I forget the brand, i soon sold it on craigslist, but the retail was in the $200 range so it was no cheapie. Stick to a fly or a tent.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

And it hard to use if there's not many tree around. Like on the face of Timp. or someplace like that.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree, thats why I use an ultralight tent. Although with a hammock you don't need flat ground if you do have trees. Always a few trade offs.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Dig a shoulder hole, sleep on the ground. I stuff my clothes into a game bag and use that as a pillow. Sleep like a baby.-----SS


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Why are you thinking hammock? For comfort? Or to minimize weight? Or both?
I've hammocked, and found that I slept well for a night, but did miss the support. 

As the weather gets colder, weight savings go out the window as you have to add insulation (either pads or under-quilts or both).


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Whenever I think of sleeping in a hammock in the back country, I imagine a bear walking up and seeing you wiggling around in it and that bear perking up like a fat kid hearing a microwave full of Hot Pockets go "ding!"


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been a long time bivy hunter and sleep in the dirt all the time.

I've been out a couple of times with alpinebowhunter who lurks around here some and as much as I hate those hammocks, he seems to be pretty stylin in his every time while I'm getting rained and snowed on laying in the mud and puddles on the ground. Maybe he'll chime in as he loves those hammocks and has it well sorted out.

I may have to give one a try some time, but I'm not buying one until I know if I can learn to sleep in the thing.

With all that said at 50 something, a hard side camper is sounding better and better all the time. Do they allow you to park those up on Cardiff pass


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I am thinking Hammock so I can pack into an area while bow hunting and be able to stay the night in my area to be able to hunt until dark and first light. It will get me away from the crowds, be light and able to carry all my hunting gear in a day pack.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

c3 I certainly feel for you getting all soggy on the ground late season while I am dry and elevated. I use the jungle hammock north american which is the 4 season model. It provides you with lots of pockets on the bottom to store gear and create insulation. You can also buy add on insulation but I have not done that yet. 

Like Pete said I spend plenty of days in mine most years from early season scouting to temps in the teens on the front. In 2013 I spent around 25 nights in mine scouting and hunting for elk. I really like not sleeping on the hard, uneven and wet ground and being able to sleep on really steep terrain without worry. I will say there is a learning curve and I am a little smaller than most. I certainly have my preference in tie-offs I look for. I want tie-off spots to be between 12 and 15 feet apart and then you figure out the tension wanted to moderate sag, swing and support. the span and tension really have a big effect on how well you will sleep.

I have not used a pad with mine in any situation. I have been cold but I don't notice any difference between my hammock and the ground in that regards as I sleep cold all the time. Getting my down bag has helped the most to help me stay warn but I am pretty sure I need that thing no matter where I sleep. 
I will agree there are not the best in all situations but neither is a bivy or one man tent. For what I do I will carry my hammock 99% of the time and when it won't work I will bust out the 2 man tent once in a blue moon and quickly see how much I hate the 1% I don't have my hammock.


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

I will add another vote for the hammocks suck! But everyone is different and you may very well like sleeping in one. As mentioned above look at getting some type of insulation under you by either using a insulated sleeping pad or an underquilt. For quilts look at www.hammockgear.com. If you are looking at a hammock to help shed weight try considering a floorless shelter with a bug bivy or nest if being used during the august or september. During the later months you can ditch the bivy or nest and when its cold can add a titanium stove for a small weight penalty. I just picked up the seek outside cimarron, 94 sqft of usable tent space. With stove jack, center pole, pegs and guylines it comes in at 52 ounces.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bow_dude said:


> Wyo... elaborate on your comment.
> 
> We went on an outing last month with scouts and one of the leaders had a tent hammock. He speaks highly of it. I have been watching u-tube and gathering info. My experience would be during the Archery hunt in August. I know that you need to have an insulator on the bottom or the air flow will/can make you cold. It would be like sleeping on an air mattress on top of the snow.


We had a hammock in our back yard growing up. One of those with a metal frame. It was wonderful, well the frame thingie was wonderful, not unsteady like the ones with only 2 tie-off ropes. And I didn't use the contraption for over-night sleeping either. I wouldn't want to take it backpacking though.

IMO compared to sleeping on the ground they are uncomfortable, cold, hard to get in and out of, and there's not all that much weight savings compared to today's lightweight backpacking tents. If you are one of those guys that toss and turns or has a "kink" in your back; you're not gonna like a hammock. uh....Finding 2 trees the right distance apart can be a challenge sometimes too.

For years I backpacked like a crazy person and hung around a lot of long-range hikers. The only hammock I remember seeing was in North Carolina back in the late 70s. It was a Vietnam War surplus thingie.

I always carry a tent, or a fly, but I just lay on the bare ground unless the weather or mosquitoes get bad.

Too each his own. You won't know until you try it. Good luck.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have backpacked on the big game hunts for over 35 years. It's not complicated. You have to be dry and moderately comfortable. 

My best advice is to pack your stuff 15 minutes before you leave, not sooner.

.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I have one of those ENO hammocks, super light weight. I have only used it on one trip to Havasupi. I put my thermarest pad in it to add a little more support. That helped, but I didn't sleep very well. I sleep way better on the ground. If it were me, I would go the bivy route. But, if you can sleep in them well, go for it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a terrible back and for my body one night on the ground and I can't hardly stand straight. For my body the hammock is a no brainer. and finding proper trees isn't that hard. I have used a rock and tree combo before.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goshengrunter said:


> I did a trip (not hunting) in the West Virgnia mountains with a hammock tent. It was probably the worst sleep ive ever had. The first night is nice but you start to miss support.
> 
> Also, if it gets windy its like sleeping on the deck of a boat on the ocean for the first time... buddy of mine got pretty bad motion sickness.
> 
> The thing was cold, unstable, uncomfortable, and just a bad overall choice. I forget the brand, i soon sold it on craigslist, but the retail was in the $200 range so it was no cheapie. Stick to a fly or a tent.


Yeah, good point.

I toss and turn. So if I do sleep in a hammock when I wake up it's like I've been in a boat.

I had a war surplus hammock. I gave it, and twenty bucks, to my ex-wife's boyfriend.

.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I use hammocks on all backpacking trips. I have never had a problem sleeping in them and they are breeze to set up. I used one for my elk hunt last year. If you can find a good light weight pad to go underneath you, you will have no problem with the cold. Make sure you have an oversized rain cover so that it clears the entire hammock and then some so you aren't soaked when you get out. I use a Hennessy but my brothers use Eno. Both are good brands. There are some other good ones out there but I would definitely recommend a Hennessy for hunting. Have you ever slept in one before? Maybe ask someone you know if you can borrow theirs and give it a test night before you decide.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

From a experience point of view ,dont try any lovey dovey stuff in a hammock.I ended up on the ground 3 times


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got 2 of the Clark North American's and 1 of the ENO hammocks. I've struggled with liking the **** things. A quick nap in the ENO works as long as the bugs are not bad. Tried using the Clark a handful of times and have yet to have a good nights sleep in it. Pack size as mentioned...the Clark hammock is not any smaller/lighter then my lightweight tent setups.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

I have the same hammock that Alpinebowman linked to (Clarks Jungle Hammock - North American 4 season) and absolutely love it and highly recommend it. I was a bit worried about getting cold when I first started using the hammock, but my brother SilentStalker mentioned a recent trip to Wyoming that alleviated any concerns I had previously in that regard. We had backpacked in a couple miles and got caught in a very heavy snowstorm just before dark - without many other options, I decided to ride the storm out in my hammock and wait for the storm to pass. About 12 hours and a foot of snow later, I was no worse for the wear and actually stayed surprisingly comfortable, dry, and warm. Here are a couple pics of what the snow did to my Dad's tent (1st pic) and what it did to my hammock (2nd pic). As you can see, the snow absolutely crushed my Dad's tent. Other than weighing down my rain fly a bit over my hammock, everything held up well on the hammock and kept me dry and warm. The 3rd picture is of my setup before the storm.

I use a Big Agnes 0 degree sleeping bag with a Big Agnes Insulated Air Core sleeping pad (about 75% inflated) at all times in my hammock and have never been cold, even during the big Wyoming storm, cold winds and low temps. The Big Agnes bag/pad combo works well because the sleeping bag has a sleeve for the sleeping pad to be secured in so it keeps everything connected and together and under you while you are sleeping/tossing & turning. Without the pad sleeve on the sleeping bag, I think it might be a circus to try and use a pad inside a hammock. I also use the pockets on the bottom of my hammock to store my extra clothes which also adds an insulation layer for warmth.

Everyone is different so a hammock may not be for everyone, but my experience has been that with the right equipment (and that is key in anything you do) a hammock is an awesome option worth looking at. I personally sleep far better and more comfortable in my hammock than I do on the ground in a tent.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Can you get dressed in a hammock?
I know its rough in a small tent. Just curious.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Getting dressed in a hammock takes some getting used to and was a little hard at first, but I am used to it now and have no problems. On cold nights, I will wear a pair of merino wool base layers to bed and then pull in my socks, pants and shirt that I am going to wear the next day into my sleeping bag to keep warm. Once I wake up, I put those clothes on, move to a sitting position in my hammock and put my boots on and then add a jacket, coat or other layers as needed once I am out of the hammock.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

bow_dude said:


> I am considering using a hammock system this year in lieu of a tent when I back pack into my hunting area. For those of you who have gone this route, what advise / lessons learned / words of wisdom can you shed on this subject? Seems it would be really mobile as well as light.


I have owned and currently own MULTIPLE hammocks. I have also slept overnight during 3 seasons of the year at high elevations in them. PM me and we can talk. I will even give you my cell phone number.

But in all fairness I both Hammock and tent camp. Both has advantages over the other. This might open a can of worms but owning hammocks is like owning guns. Each has there use. If you use the wrong one for a given situation you will hate them right from the start.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

elkhunterUT said:


> I have the same hammock that Alpinebowman linked to (Clarks Jungle Hammock - North American 4 season) and absolutely love it and highly recommend it. I was a bit worried about getting cold when I first started using the hammock, but my brother SilentStalker mentioned a recent trip to Wyoming that alleviated any concerns I had previously in that regard. We had backpacked in a couple miles and got caught in a very heavy snowstorm just before dark - without many other options, I decided to ride the storm out in my hammock and wait for the storm to pass. About 12 hours and a foot of snow later, I was no worse for the wear and actually stayed surprisingly comfortable, dry, and warm. Here are a couple pics of what the snow did to my Dad's tent (1st pic) and what it did to my hammock (2nd pic). As you can see, the snow absolutely crushed my Dad's tent. Other than weighing down my rain fly a bit over my hammock, everything held up well on the hammock and kept me dry and warm. The 3rd picture is of my setup before the storm.
> 
> I use a Big Agnes 0 degree sleeping bag with a Big Agnes Insulated Air Core sleeping pad (about 75% inflated) at all times in my hammock and have never been cold, even during the big Wyoming storm, cold winds and low temps. The Big Agnes bag/pad combo works well because the sleeping bag has a sleeve for the sleeping pad to be secured in so it keeps everything connected and together and under you while you are sleeping/tossing & turning. Without the pad sleeve on the sleeping bag, I think it might be a circus to try and use a pad inside a hammock. I also use the pockets on the bottom of my hammock to store my extra clothes which also adds an insulation layer for warmth.
> 
> Everyone is different so a hammock may not be for everyone, but my experience has been that with the right equipment (and that is key in anything you do) a hammock is an awesome option worth looking at. I personally sleep far better and more comfortable in my hammock than I do on the ground in a tent.


Good write-up, thanks.

Those are great pictures. You ought to post them here:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-great-outdoors/32649-tents-22.html

.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Great information, thanks. I am getting up in age also... 61 this year, so sleeping on the hard ground is not only uncomfortable, but makes me ache. I may not like the option, but so far, it seems to be appealing for short trips, long term trips and I take my trailer.


----------



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

I have camped in a hammock almost exclusively for recreational camping and hunting a bunch of years now and don't plan on stopping. Even with the lady and kids, we snuggle in a double and the kids can't get enough of having their own. Super light and take nothing for space, and you'll never have a rock or root in your back again. IMO, the most important things are a quality sleeping bag, bivy sac (vaude makes a sweet wind/water shell for a good price), and a pad. We use the "self-inflating" kind with a few extra breaths, place that INSIDE the bivy sac, and sleeping bag on top of the pad. Zip up the bivy and you're set! String a tarp to keep your changing area and backpack dry. I have, on more than one occasion, forgotten the tarp part and woken up with several inches of snow on me and still stayed warm and dry. Hands down the most important is to insulate UNDER you, hence the pad. Even a light breeze with no insulation can turn a summer night into a nightmare. A wool blanket works great too if weight isn't an issue. I personally wouldn't waste my money on a hammock tent, too much hassle and cost and not enough gained value, flies and bugs dont bother me.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've spent many days at 8000 to 10000 feet in November on the Wasatch front with temperatures to -5 below freezing and up to waste deep snow on north facing slopes. Snow was so deep I had to dig it down to hang the hammock. I've never been cold in my Clark hammock. I've been so warm I don't want to get out but I've never been cold. I have two different bags though. I use a minus 20 Walmart bag for winter and a cheap 30 degree bag from cabelas on early early archery hunts. To keep warm just boil your water before you go to bed and place it in your bag. It does two things keeps your bag hot all night and keeps your water from freezing. I also put my boots in my sleeping bag stuff sack and place them in my coat and use it as a pillow. This keeps my boots warm when I wake up. Nothing worse than putting on frozen boots.

I also have spondylolthesis in my back with a 40% shift in my spine. Back pain is something I live with my whole life. The hammocks are a life saver on back packing trips because there light, pack small and comfortable. I can sleep in my bag on my side or on my back with no problem. I don't sleep on my stomach. Are they as comfortable as my spring bar with mattress? No but I wont pack my spring bar in where the big bucks hang out. I also wont do the Cameron Hanes sleeping on the ground either. Its a happy medium of comfort that comes out the same weight as a bivy if you include a bivy pad. Theirs also nothing better then coming back after a good morning hunt and being able to get away from ants, biting flies, no seeums, mosquito's ect while the wind rocks you to an afternoon nap.







saving weight allows you to have a few welcome treats


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

all other hammocks besides clarks are what give hammocks bad names. They suck


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Actually the worst night I ever had with the hammock was the night I packed in on a wind blow north facing slope with waste deep snow in below freezing temperatures. It was the worst because I forgot my lighter and after I set up the hammock I pulled out everything to make a mountain house meal and didn't have anything to light my stove. I was hungry and tired from breaking trail. I was also carrying enough stuff for three days. So I went to bed and the next day I packed all my crap off the hill because i wasn't going to try and hike back down after a lighter and then back up. On that trip I was also hunting by myself because I couldn't find anyone stupid enough to go with me ha ha.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This has been an informative and interesting thread. I may have to give a hammock another try.

Hey swbuckmaster, those hammock pics would look good in here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-great-outdoors/32649-tents-22.html 

.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya very interesting. Im sold on that clarks hammock unfortunately after checking the price tag on that baby I probably wont get one for hunting this year but next year its on!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I do have the insulation blankets on one of my hammocks and they do cut out the cold. However If given the chance and I'm going to be hunting in snow and freezing temperatures I would rather split the weight of a two man tent with a friend. Being able to crack a stove in the morning or durring the night is a bonus. Camping in freezing temperature with snow can be dangerous or even life threatning if your not carful. The areas I've hunted I new for a fact I could get a cell phone call out if I wanted and new if it got to cold I cold just abandon camp and be off the hill in less than an hour.

However you don't need to worry about freezing to death durring 99% of the time durring the bow hunts or hunts in september and the hammocks work great.

If I know for a fact I'm going to be hunting in snow, I usually stay in holiday Inns now. You get wiser and richer with age.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I love my Clark Jungle Hammock! I have the NX-250. I slept in it last weekend while scouting elk and couldn't have been more cozy! I have a BA summit park sleeping bag and a pad that I used with it...it helped for coziness! It was well worth the money as far as I can tell. I am going out next weekend and will be using it again!


----------

